# Hylafax spamming debug.log



## oobayly (Jul 26, 2010)

When trying to debug an issue completely unrelated to Hylafax, I found that /var/log/debug.log was being filled with Hylafax messages:


```
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: checkHostIdentity("localhost")
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: Parsing hostPort(): "EPRT"
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: Parsing "|1|127.0.0.1|61824|"
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]:  `-> s.length() = 19
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]:  `-> s[0] = '|'
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]:  `-> s[2] = '|'
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]:  `-> s[18] = '|'
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: Looks like extended syntax: "|1|127.0.0.1|61824|" [7C: |]
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: `-> Got a: 127.0.0.1[13]
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: `-> Got a: 61824[19]
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: Parsed: Family 1 Address 127.0.0.1 Port 61824
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: Parsing hostPort(): "EPRT"
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: Parsing "|1|127.0.0.1|55667|"
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]:  `-> s.length() = 19
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]:  `-> s[0] = '|'
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]:  `-> s[2] = '|'
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]:  `-> s[18] = '|'
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: Looks like extended syntax: "|1|127.0.0.1|55667|" [7C: |]
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: `-> Got a: 127.0.0.1[13]
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: `-> Got a: 55667[19]
Jul 26 10:55:55 mdrake03 HylaFAX[29617]: Parsed: Family 1 Address 127.0.0.1 Port 55667
```

I can't see for the life of me where to switch this off, as the Hylafax LogFacility is set to daemon & ServerTracing is set to 1 (General server operation).

I've noted from the man page that when using Hylafax with syslog, /etc/syslog.conf must be configured to capture facility.*, however when I added a rule to the syslog config, I saw nothing being logged to the file.

I'm pretty sure that this wasn't happening before I upgraded Hylafax (done a while ago). Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,
John


----------

